# Longhorns Restaurant  BBQ Sauce



## danbono (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All Does anyone know what BBQ sauce Longhorn Restaurant uses on there BBQ Ribs. I could swear that it is Cattlemans Original St Louis Style.. When ever I do ask who sauce you are using, they tell me "it is made in house"..

Been searching my local markets and the internet for that sauce with NO luck so far. Restaurant Depot has it, but it is in the 1 gallon jugs.

Thanks Dan

PS I'm almost sure it is not made "in house"


----------



## themule69 (Jan 26, 2015)

Maybe you need to go dumpster diving???

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## danbono (Jan 27, 2015)

HI All I just might have to go dumpster diving
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..Looks like they is no answer here, so far.

Thanks Dan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2015)

Dan,

It seems to me that if it was a store bought, they would tell you who's it is.

However if they made it, they would tell you they made it & wouldn't give you the recipe.

That would lead me to believe they're telling the truth, and it is in house made.

Just my 2 Piasters,

Bear


----------



## danbono (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi All It is hard to believe that it house made. It tastes the exact same every time. I once saw a recipe once on their site for BBQ  sauce and it was nothing like what they serve in their restaurants.

Thanks Dan

PS I'm almost sure that the sauce is* Cattleman's Original St Louis, but could only find it in gallon sizes.*


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 27, 2015)

Long ago I used to deliver sauces and salad dressings to Ken's Steak House locations, they were made by Marzetti according to a Ken's recipe.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 27, 2015)

I can't say anything about sauces, here were I live we have just a few Sausage makers. None of which mix their own spices anymore. It is to their specifications, but a commercial spice company grinds blends and packages for them, then instead of using their names ( because each would want to get their competitor's blend for testing), they use only numbers.

Anyone can buy from them if you have an account, and you can buy any spice blend by simply buying that number, the trick is to know which number is who's, and what type and what quantity. There are no cheat sheets either.

It wouldn't surprize me if other sauces and special condiments were the same way.

It saves room, over head, and inventory for a small %.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I can't say anything about sauces, here were I live we have just a few Sausage makers. None of which mix their own spices anymore. It is to their specifications, but a commercial spice company grinds blends and packages for them, then instead of using their names ( because each would want to get their competitor's blend for testing), they use only numbers.
> 
> Anyone can buy from them if you have an account, and you can buy any spice blend by simply buying that number, the trick is to know which number is who's, and what type and what quantity. There are no cheat sheets either.
> 
> ...


LOL----Kinda brings a whole new meaning to the saying "I got your number!!"

Bear


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 27, 2015)

it wouldn't surprise me at all that longhorn would use cattlemans.

I mean , its a chain and they look for ease and consistency and for the people theyre serving , cattlemans is acceptable for the most part....

I guess it could be worse...


----------



## danbono (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi All The Cattlemen's sauce that they used is pretty good.. It is the red one.I do see it in Restaurant Depot, but only in the gallon size.

THanks Dan


----------



## bonzbbq (Jan 28, 2015)

DanBono, a lot of restaurants use cattlemans, for a commercial sauce it is not bad and they have several different flavors, what some raunts do is use the base cattlemans and mix with others or add ing and call it house made, they can and do do that, I knew a man with a food trailer and did this and customers were wild about his sauces and bought them in small containers from him, he had a nice sideline business to his trailer, go figure, it was all cattlemans too, Bonz


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 28, 2015)

So just buy the gallon of Cattleman's and compare the two. My guess would be that, given the size of the chain, it's not made in the restaurant but in a factory somewhere to their specs. Probably very similar to Cattleman's as it's very basic and has a broad appeal. Hence it's use in many, many restaurants. 

I worked in a place once that was part of a chain and they handled all their own distribution and packaging. It all arrived premade on a truck, but they were legally allowed to call everything "house made" as the "house" included any company entity. That would explain the day to day consistency. Corporate chains don't do well with variable products.

They also don't do very well with BBQ, so why in tarnation are you eating there often enough to know how consistent their sauce is? Fire up the smoker man!!


----------



## danbono (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi All Longhorn's Baby Backs are quite good, better then some of the BBQ joints around here. 

Will fire up the smoker when it warms up some in here New Jersey.Moslty just curious about the Longhorn';s BBQ sauce.

I prefer my ribs dry most of times.

THanks Dan


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jan 28, 2015)

I'd bet it's sourced somewhere else and made to their recipe. We have a food company here locally that does a ton of that kind of business for BBQ joints in this half of the state. It saves me a heck of a trip when I don't want to drive all the way to Tulsa to get a bottle of Tropical Bunch BBQ sauce from Oklahoma Style BBQ. They source all their sauces to Backwoods Foods here in Tahlequah and I just run over and pick up a bottle or two. It took me asking the owner of Oklahoma Style to call and say it was okay for me to pick it up but it was worth it.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 6, 2015)

Pretty sure I have seen that Bbq sauce on the shelves here in Eastern Washington. If I remember the next time we go shopping I will take a look.


----------



## danbono (Feb 6, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Pretty sure I have seen that Bbq sauce on the shelves here in Eastern Washington. If I remember the next time we go shopping I will take a look.


Hi All The only place I've seen Cattlemen's BBQ sauces was at Restaurant Depot, in gallon sizes only.

Thanks Dan


----------

